# Printing a single image over multiple pages



## Snark (Sep 4, 2005)

I would like to use photoshop or preview to print a single very large image (a few feet wide) over multiple pages (say, a dozen or so). Id like to grid these pages up into a single mural after theyve all been printed.

Its possible I am a total tard and missing something very simple, but then again, Ive never personally seen this done. Is it possible?

Ive got photoshop CS, the latest macos, and a brand new canon printer/scanner.

-A preemptive 'thanks' for your help <3


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 4, 2005)

This is application-dependent.  If the application you're printing from supports doing this, then it's possible (QuarkXPress does this quite nicely).  If it doesn't, it doesn't.

Here's a tutorial of how to do it in Illustrator -- it may be similar in PhotoShop, but at the very least, you could place the PhotoShop file into an empty Illustrator document and print it that way.


----------



## Snark (Sep 4, 2005)

Thankyou, Señor.

You merit a truckfull of hugs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 4, 2005)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 4, 2005)

Go away for a few days, and when I come back suddenly there is hugging...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 4, 2005)

Heh... times change quick around here -- ya gotta keep up or you'll miss out.

We'll include you in the next group hug we have.


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 4, 2005)

BTW, here is the way I do this with the "consumer" Photoshop Elements:

1) I created a file that was 16inches wide by 10 talll... esentially 2 8x10 sheets.

2) I opened Print Preview

3) I made sure the settings were:

a) Postion: not centered, but top and left set to 0
b) Scale: Made sure the scale was 100% and not "Scale to fit media"

To do the second page, do the same thing but set postion:left to 8



I'm sure the Pro PS CS is very different, but this seemed like generic enough info that I'd post it for the other "Elements" users...


----------

